# Received some new 1:32 stuff



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

Fred Lorenzen Limited Edition 1 of 3500
and Mario Andretti


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

Carrera Ramo Stott
Monogram Wendell Scott
Custom Ford Thunderbird
Monogram Lee Roy Yarbrough
Carrera Dan Guerney and SSCA Camaro


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

Carrera Dan Gurney
Carrera Bobby Isaac
Carrera Charly Glotzbach
Monogram Parnelli Jones - Limited Edition 1 of 3500
Carrera Pontiac GTO and Plymouth Fury


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Received?...*

Looks more like you got carpet bombed with 1/32nd stuff... not a bad one in the bunch either. They really did that Fairlane justice too. :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Super nice haul Satellite!! Good seeing ya posting! It's been a while! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Super nice haul Satellite!! Good seeing ya posting! It's been a while! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Yes, in the past I run more with 60/70`s NASCAR stuff and built up some Facebook Nascar sections with history stuff, so my slot car action
runs more to zero ..... think it`s time to change more to slot car :wave:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

satellite1 said:


> Yes, think it`s time to change more to slot car :wave:


:thumbsup: thanks for the I.P.O :thumbsup:


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

New ones

Pioneer Ford Mustang
Carrera Fire Chief ( working front/rear lights and flashlights )
Carrera Highway Patrol ( working front/rear lights and flashlights )


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

hey man those are cool. guten abend (spelling?)


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

alpink said:


> guten abend (spelling?)


:thumbsup:


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Nice stuff there S 1. :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

New one from today

1970 Chevrolet Chevelle SS - lighted front and rear lights -


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

that Chevelle would be a 454SS. nice car.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Cool lookin cars! :thumbsup:


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

New one....Carrera David Pearson


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

*received a new one*

#22 Bobby Allison


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

#86 Dick Brown 70 Sunoco Camaro


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Nice scores!!

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

new one Dick Hutchinson


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

new one Camaro SS


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

new one David Pearson


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

new one Cuda


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Sweet!!! Love the tach on the Cuda's dash!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

satellite1 said:


> New one....Carrera David Pearson


Hard to find . . . VERY nice score. :thumbsup:


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

New one from Pioneer
68 Dodge Charger Stealth Edition - limited to 600 pieces and
only 200 pieces in this version with gold rims -.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

SWEET CARS!! 

Wes


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

New one

Pontiac GTO custom


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Dayum that goat is SWEEEEEEEET!! Love it!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

bought some new cars from a collector and received it today :

Carrera 1:32 - never official released, custom made from a Petty Car - Bill Champion -


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

Carrera 1:32 Leeroy Yarbrough


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

Carrera 1:32 Richard Petty


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

Carrera 1:32 Donnie Allison


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

Carrera 1:32 This is a rare one, only once a time on ebay. 
Carrera released it without drivers name .


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

New entry

1:32 Carrera Dodge Charger 500


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

New one 

MOTUL Cuda ( SCX )


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

New One

68 Charger R/T Candy Red ( Pioneer )


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

New One

68 Mustang ( Pioneer )


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

New One

second 68 Mustang ( Pioneer )


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Your getting a pretty good looking collection going on!!! Diggin' the two Mustangs. :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

Today`s new ones :

Dick Brown 1970 Plymouth Superbird Riverside Collection


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

Today`s new ones :

Plymouth Superbird Street Version


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

Today`s new ones :

Marvin Panch 1963 Ford Galaxie


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

Today`s new ones

Richard Petty Plymouth Superbird 1:32 Carrera


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

Today`s new ones

Al Unser Dodge Charger 1:32 Carrera


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

Today`s new ones

Charlie Glotzbach ( Wing Car changed to Dodge Charger 500 )

Carrera 1:32


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

It's so unfair! Where's my Lindberg 1952 Chevy? 

This is really nice stuff!


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

Received today 2 new ones

67 Ford Mustang GT, Carrera Special Edition for the US Market with front and rear light in 1:32


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Man, you're on one serious buying spree!!! Top notch stuff too!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Man, you're on one serious buying spree!!! Top notch stuff too!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Yes, you are right......several are on the way to me, have the winged cars 71,42 and 7 several times......want to convert to other drivers from the good old winged time end of the 60`s. 

The first car is now on my work bench.....#7 into #96 Ray Elder Dodge Daytona.
Will post it when everything is finished.:wave:


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

New one

69 Dodge Charger R/T


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

New One 

1970 Boss Ford Mustang


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Great looking collection you are accumulating! ..RL


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

New Stuff

1970 Plymouth Roadrunner Riverside Collection


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

New Stuff

Plymouth Cuda Svede Savage


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

New Stuff

1970 Ford Mustang George Follmer


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

New Stuff

Hot Rod Ford Mustang


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

New Stuff

65 Shelby Mustang 67 Le Mans


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Nice additions!! I really like the 67 stang!!


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

Ford Fairlane David Pearson


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

Special Press Release ( 1:32 Carrera Mercedes C Class in Chrome + track parts ) from 2006 ( Mercedes presented the new C Class Modell to Automobile Press and hand over 1000 from this edition to Press People ( - this is 1 of 1000 made modells )


----------



## garyj53 (Nov 24, 2012)

Hey Satellite 1, cool looking car. I'm just trying to get into slot car racing after over 4 decades and am looking at a ninco grand-am set. Not crazy about the cars but the set will fit on a 4x8 board which fits my area.
I prefer the 60's muscle cars that I had years ago. Where did you find that car or where would I look to find some 60's to 70's muscle cars?
There's supposed to be a slot car show in Milwaukee this Sunday and I hope to make it to learn about what's up in the slot car racing hobby these days.
Also, hoping to find enthusiasts somewhat in my area.

Enjoy
Gary J.
[email protected]


----------



## garyj53 (Nov 24, 2012)

Very nice looking 67' stangs Satellite, where do you find these 60's cars and how much do they go for?

Gary J.


----------



## hotrodrock (Oct 19, 2012)

satellite1 said:


> Carrera 1:32 This is a rare one, only once a time on ebay.
> Carrera released it without drivers name .


I have one of the black #13 Smokey Yunick Torino's. I have seen pics of it when Joe Leonard drove it when it was solid black. There is some question as to who else drove it when it was solid black. Several other drivers drove it when it was gold and black including Bobby Unser and Swede Savage. I have never been able to find a pic of the car in either paint scheme when it had a drivers name on it.


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

garyj53 said:


> Very nice looking 67' stangs Satellite, where do you find these 60's cars and how much do they go for?
> 
> Gary J.


The Pioneer ones fly in via ebay United Kingdom, without box for around 20-25 bucks and with box around 30 bucks ( new,unused ).


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

hotrodrock said:


> I have one of the black #13 Smokey Yunick Torino's. I have seen pics of it when Joe Leonard drove it when it was solid black. There is some question as to who else drove it when it was solid black. Several other drivers drove it when it was gold and black including Bobby Unser and Swede Savage. I have never been able to find a pic of the car in either paint scheme when it had a drivers name on it.


That car was driven by Bobby Unser.Charlie Glotzbach also drove it at Atlanta in '69.


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

garyj53 said:


> Hey Satellite 1, cool looking car. I'm just trying to get into slot car racing after over 4 decades and am looking at a ninco grand-am set. Not crazy about the cars but the set will fit on a 4x8 board which fits my area.
> I prefer the 60's muscle cars that I had years ago. Where did you find that car or where would I look to find some 60's to 70's muscle cars?
> There's supposed to be a slot car show in Milwaukee this Sunday and I hope to make it to learn about what's up in the slot car racing hobby these days.
> Also, hoping to find enthusiasts somewhat in my area.
> ...


I bought my cars via ebay germany and ebay united kingdom and the revell ones vias ebay USA - different brands like Carrera,Pioneer,Scalextric and Revell. I think from detailing are the Revell and the Pioneer the best on the market.


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

Received today 2 new ones

#1 Lee Petty 1960 Plymouth Fury

#2 Race Version 1957 Chevrolet Bel Air


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

New one

1970 Plymouth HEMI Cuda 1:32 Carrera


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

That Lee Petty car is...... Awesome...


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

Received some vintage 60`s buildings from Carrera and use some for the starting line. Have to change to US advertisings and some re-work to change the garages to PIT boxes.


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

starting line 2


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

another starting line


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Satellite,
where did the Thunderbird come from?:thumbsup:


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

wheelszk said:


> Satellite,
> where did the Thunderbird come from?:thumbsup:


think it`s an old Gunze body from a 1:32 plastic kit


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1963-Thunderbird-1-32-Gunze-Sangyo-NIOB-/390479434093?pt=Model_Kit_US&hash=item5aea63516d


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

1:32 SCX Jack Westlund

Jack entered the first 1970 Trans-Am at Laguna Seca and finished as high as 7th place in the 1970 Trans-Am season.


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

1:32 Camaro Drag


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

Got new stuff

1:32 Carrera Sal Tovella and Iggy Katona


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

Actually 1 Pic Collection from my 1:32 slot cars - Racing and Street Division -


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

You have a great looking collection there. thumbsup Thanks for sharing.
>Tom<


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

Some new stuff .


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)




----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

Custom one, need to paint the interieur.


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)




----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)




----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)




----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)




----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)




----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

View attachment 322792


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)




----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)




----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)




----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)




----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)




----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)




----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)




----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)




----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)




----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)




----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)




----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)




----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)




----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)




----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)




----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)




----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Some awesome looking cars. Do they come this way? Customs? or do you restore them?


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Agree: impressive acquisition of great looking cars! ..RL


----------

